# Where have You been - USA



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, show which states you have been to in the US of A..  









^^ my map  

To make the map:

1. Go to http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedStates

2. Choose the states and press "generate map"

3. Use the http: ( blue part in the code below ) part out of the code it gives you and insert it in SSC using the "insert image" botton..



> <img src=" http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedStates/statemap?visited=ALAZCADCFLLAMDMSNVNJNYPA "><br/>
> <a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own personalized map of the USA</a>
> or check out our<a href="http://www.world66.com/northamerica/unitedstates/california">California travel guide</a>


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## lukay (Sep 15, 2002)

Still lots to see


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

In April:


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Gambit (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Mine really filled out thanks to driving to Yellowstone from Indiana last year, and taking a different route each way!


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Havent gotten far


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

My world map would be more impressive!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I sat on the tarmac at Dallas-Ft Worth Airport, but that doesn't count


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

At least it looks better than my world map.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is mine.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My U.S.A. I have been to lots of cities, but only in 4 states:









^^I do not count stopover airports.^^
:wink2:
In 2006, maybe Chicago and Seattle.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Wohooo, a lot of red! My goal is for it all to be red!


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Not counting flight stopovers, but counting states i passed through on the road.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

17 years of living in PA, 31 states (60%)


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

*Lived In* 

New Jersey - 1 year, 7 months
North Carolina - 2 years, 7 months
Montana - 0 years, 8 months
Utah - 11 years, 1 month (and counting)


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Only New York (three times), Boston, and all around Texas


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

The Southernmost city I have visited is Des Moines, IA.

Other major cities: Chicago IL, Detroit MI, Flint MI, Grand Rapids MI, Milwaukee, WI, Sheboygan WI, La Crosse WI, Billings MT, Sioux Falls SD, Boston MA, Rochester NY, Syracuse NY, Portland ME, Madison WI, Kalamazoo MI, Lansing MI, Minneapolis-St. Paul MN, Rochester MN, Duluth MN, Fargo ND, Bismarck ND, Grand Rapids ND, Minot ND, Jamestown ND, Crookston MN, Mankato MN, Cedar Rapids IA, Plymouth MA, Portsmouth ME, Rutland VT, Anchorage AK, Fairbanks AK, Green Bay WI.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Some of the states I've visited so far.










Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I forgot Chicago, but only Airport area


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

Oohh..not bad for a poor student. 86% of states...looks like I need to hit the Northern US Rockies...


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## DooMSireN (Dec 15, 2004)

Only two so far, maybe more in the future


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

same, not counting stopovers...









Major cities include, Milwaukee, Chicago, Indianapolis, Louisville KY, Atlanta, Tampa Bay, Las Vegas, Seattle, Little Rock AR, Dallas/Ft Worth, Austin TX, Oklahoma City, St Louis, Cincinnati, Jersey City, NYC, Providence RI, Boston, thats all i think


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

I hit N.D. my last state, last year. Any other fifty staters out there?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I've only been mostly in the Northeastern part of the country. I went to Minneapolis for a wedding, so that made me see lots of states in between.

I'm also going to Atlanta and Florida this summer, It's about time I went south. The farthest south I've been is Northern Virginia


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Nothing yet :-s In the Americas I only visited the region Québec, Trois-Rivières, Montréal.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

visited 15 states (29%)


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

**


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'm Western biased


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

svs said:


> Any other fifty staters out there?


 Give me 10-15 years


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

28 states for me. Someday I might add a few more in the southwest, plus Alaska.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

a few more visits and i covered everything


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd like to take a road trip from east to west some time


----------



## atx001 (Aug 7, 2005)

I've had airplane stopovers in L.A., San Francisco, Chicago and Cleveland, but I didn't count them.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

...My family takes many road trips

Toronto --> Buffalo (>20x...shopping lol)
Toronto --> Detroit/Flint (>10x)
Vancouver --> LA (5x)
Toronto --> Chicago (5x)
Toronto --> NYC/New Jersey (4x)
Toronto --> St. Louis (4x)
Toronto --> LA (3x)
Toronto --> Rochester (2x)
Toronto --> Orlando
Toronto --> Boston
Toronto --> Virginia/DC (will visit again in 2 weeks)
Toronto --> Cleveland

...I only stopped over in Minneapolis but I still saw the city in and felt the cold air so I included it anyways


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Florida, Georgia, Texas, Arkansas, Virginia, South Carolina, Tennessee, Oklahoma, Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, NY, Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachussets, Maine, Connecticut, Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi, Missouri, West Virginia, Pennsylvania, Hawaii, and that's it. My brother is moving up to Anchorage Alaska so I might shoot up there. When I get the time I want to visit California, Nevada, Colorado, and Arizona.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedStates/statemap?visited=ALARCTDCDEFLGAINKYLAMEMDMAMSMONHNJNYNCOHOKPASCTNTXVTVAWV"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own personalized map of the USA</a>
or check out our<a href="http://www.world66.com/northamerica/unitedstates/california">California travel guide</a>


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

This is my map


----------



## Boschdijk (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been 300 m from the USA on the Canadian side of the Niagara Falls. So I have seen the USA but I haven't been there. I guess that doesn't count.


----------



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

not that impressive.. but at least I have Alaska on there!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Very strange mine:


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

After this summer: 










DC, Delaware, Maryland, New Jersey, New York and Pennsylvania (Including train traveling )


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Sep 11, 2002)

Still a few more to go... I stepped into Indiana but I didn't count that.


----------



## ManhattanBoy (Jun 15, 2006)

30 states so far and I'm only 15 and a half!!! I travelled to them a lot of times for skateboard competitions. I've had skateboard competitions in NYC, LA, Chicago, Miami, San Diego, Houston, Denver, and DC. The rest were just trips like to SF, Cleveland, Bsoton, and stuff like that.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Quite a lot for a sixteen year old Brit I think. Seen most of the states I want to visit, although I'd be interested in going to Florida.


----------



## ManhattanBoy (Jun 15, 2006)

Where's Lake Erie and Lake Ontario on those maps??? I only see 3 of the Great Lakes.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> When I get the time I want to visit California, Nevada, Colorado, and Arizona.


Without passing through Utah? Shame on you.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

ManhattanBoy said:


> Where's Lake Erie and Lake Ontario on those maps??? I only see 3 of the Great Lakes.


Check this out:
Great Lakes


----------



## ill-b (Sep 17, 2002)

That's all so far:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like to make an amendment 2 my map:











Photo I took in the last state I was at: Georgia


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

LA in 1985
LA, SF, NY in 1995
and just NY in 2003


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

it won't let me generate a BLANK map!
Haven't been to any states.


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

48 states for me.


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

And you didn't take the most direct route, which would have taken you from I-95 onto I-85. You would have gone through South Carolina, Georgia, and Alabama, not Tennessee. Maybe you wanted to see the Smoky Mountains, Dollywood, Nashville, and Memphis.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

23 states.

I actaully spent some time in (more than a day). Not just driven through.


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Alaska and Cali. will be added in the near future.


----------



## Parzival (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedStates/statemap?visited=AZILINMANJNYOHPAUT"


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Here you go Parzival. To post pics do







. And that's it. Fairly simple.


----------



## Wandering Raleighite (Jun 24, 2006)

*The wanderings of a Raleighite*

A couple of cross country trips helped this one along. I really want to fill the gaps in the upper midwest to the north west and N.E.








Thank you Mr_Denmark for the site.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

svs said:


> I hit N.D. my last state, last year. Any other fifty staters out there?


 Am I still the only fifty stater out there?


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

*re*


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

it's not working but iv'e been to california, DC, delaware, montana, navada, new jersey, new york, utah, washington and wyoming


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

As you can see, I haven't visited the middle of the country at all.


----------



## RichD26 (May 2, 2005)




----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

unfortunately...i've only been to NYC


----------



## cichus1 (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## DrumCorpsAlum (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll post counties on here, just as soon as I finish with the map I'm making. I hope to visit all 48 continuous within 10 years. I've also been to Canada.

This will really fill out once I get my motorcycle.


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedStates/statemap?visited=AZCACODEFLHIIDILIAMNMTNJNYNCNDORPATXWAWI"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own personalized map of the USA</a>
or check out our<a href="http://www.world66.com/northamerica/unitedstates/california">California travel guide</a>


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

I screwed this up. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

That's your map, *Black Box*


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

Illinois
Arkansas
Louisiana
New York


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Mine..*

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedStates/statemap?visited=ALCTDCDEFLGAMDMANJNYNCPARISCVAWV"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own personalized map of the USA</a>


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*!*

Can someone post that for me please! I couldn't make it work!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

That's your map, *panamaboy9016*


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Thanks man!*



Slodi said:


> That's your map, *panamaboy9016*


Thanks for helping me out Slodi! I think you should open another one but this time about countries.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

panamaboy9016 said:


> Thanks for helping me out Slodi! I think you should open another one but this time about countries.


Another threads you may be interested in:
Where have you been - Europe? 
Where have you been - World?


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Not much point in using the map for me.

I've only ever been to Florida and din't go outwith the Orlando area.


----------



## atrain5371 (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

^^ I'll fix that in a sec.


----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

DAMN YOU GEORGIA!!!


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Regulated largely in the Northeast and Upper Midwest...gotta go South and West..


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Dosen't need alot of explanation to show where I stay


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Man... how gay. I've only conquered 4 states...


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

@Jab323 So, you've never been to Hawaii, and yet you're location says you're in Honolulu.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Updated...as of Nov. 2, 2006


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

lol


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

svs said:


> Am I still the only fifty stater out there?


Nuh huh..









But Who cares really? It's not like a competition...


----------



## lukay (Sep 15, 2002)

Update, over the summer I went to NYC and passed pennsylvania and new jersey on the way


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Calvin W said:


> it won't let me generate a BLANK map!
> Haven't been to any states.


Update. 1 whole state. Alaska.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Booyashako said:


> Updated...as of Nov. 2, 2006


Oh yeah, the added states were North and South Carolina, and West Virginia


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## bruin787 (May 24, 2006)

hmm. i gotta get out more...


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## TarheelsCubs (Dec 1, 2004)

My states:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

DC, Maryland, New York, Pennsylvania, Virginia, West Virginia


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

Here I only include the states that I stayed overnight in, not counting driving through or stop at the airport










Counting everything:










I have driven from Cali to WI 4 times so far!!!


----------



## Yank in exile (Nov 12, 2006)

Lessee: Snowstorm kept me from finishing the Northern route (NY to ON to UP of MI to WI to Seattle) one year. Fight with friend in college axed trip to NM at the last minute. Side trips to FL and LA during one of the three extended trips I've taken to the Deep South were axed as a result of severe "South fatigue" and desire to get back North of the Mason-Dixon line as soon as possible. Cutting through Maine on a trip last Summer on the way to Atlantic Canada was nixed because I didn't feel like schlepping my passport all the way across Canada with me to possibly be stolen. That's nearly all the white spots I've never hit. Texas, Carolinas, Vermont?feh, who cares?


----------



## Wali10 (Dec 4, 2005)

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedStates/statemap?visited=AZCADCGAILINKYMDMIMONVNJNMNYOKPATXVA"><br/>
<a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66">create your own personalized map of the USA</a>
or check out our<a href="http://www.world66.com/northamerica/unitedstates/california">California travel guide</a>


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Peterw (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Konoval (Apr 13, 2006)

Not very much


----------



## kanabi (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

New York, NY
Newark, NJ
Philadelphia, PA
Chicago, IL
Miami, FL
Orlando, FL
Tampa, FL
Clearwater, FL


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Boston
Maine
Taxas( Houston, Dallas, Fortworth, St. Antonio. Austin).
Potland
Danver


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

after my US visit this summer...


----------



## Yank in exile (Nov 12, 2006)

^^ You went to those states in Summer? You must like HOT WEATHER.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maryland, Michigan, Mississippi, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Virgina, West Virginia, and the District of Columbia. :colgate:


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Maybe I'm afraid of the midwest?


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

Yank in exile said:


> ^^ You went to those states in Summer? You must like HOT WEATHER.


not all the states this summer (i had visits years ago, too), but the southern i went this year from june to august!
Belive me, the Shanghai nights are much hotter than Miami or Phoenix days! The days in summer are in Shanghai the hottest (within the humidity) i know!
For me as a German 37 °C is damn hot!


----------



## kasiaa (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## SLKRR (Dec 18, 2006)

I just need to get to the Deep South and New England.


----------



## ggaaxx (Nov 10, 2006)

The states connected are road trips


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmm not many states!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Just the one state - California:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Pretty much the same...but I went to Georgia (Atlanta) last winter. So, I have been down South...once.

If it wasn't for Maine, I could have said that I've been in every state in the Northeast.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

These are the States I know so far, including Hawaii.


----------



## balelha (Aug 9, 2011)

Canada > USA


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

_Disclaimer: Not counting layovers at airports._

Just need to hit the great plains states in addition to Arkansas, Alaska, and Hawaii.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

delete


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------

